# Photography (10th Edition)



## loveDSLR (Dec 13, 2010)

x


----------



## white (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the 9th edition. It's a pretty decent book. Covers a lot of techniques and provides a fair amount of information, but doesn't go into extensive detail about any of them.

I have not seen the 10th, but I'd assume the only thing they'd add would be digital stuff, and it's probably not worth the extra $$.


----------

